
Walmart joins Microsoft bid for TikTok US - rich_sasha
https://www.ft.com/content/70551adb-7a6e-47a1-a6d1-070efaa957fd
======
rich_sasha
Why is suddenly everyone so keen to buy TikTok? And why such bizarre buyers -
Microsoft, Oracle, now Walmart? None of these are companies I would associate
with a social media presence. Their business is generally the "boring" \-
office application, data munging, groceries.

Microsoft did buy LinkedIn and Skype, they don't seem in any way integrated in
what it does (in fact, doesn't Microsoft undercut its own Skype app with
Microsoft Teams?). And, this is opinion-based, but from a technical point of
view, they seem very inferior to comparable non-Microsoft products (Zoom,
Facebook etc.).

~~~
Cheyana
Walmart desperately wants to catch up and be part of the tech sector though
after working for them part-time I can safely say, from watching their self-
driving cleaning robot glitch out, to their inventory scanning robot that's
sitting idle in the corner near the restrooms that they have a ways to go.

